# message-resources



## gimli6 (31. Jan 2005)

Hallo!

Kann ich mit struts mehrere application.properties-Files verwalten und unterschiedliche properties-Files einer JSP-Seite zuweisen?

in der struts-config.xml:

```
<message-resources parameter="props.application"/>
```

Wenn ich hier eine Datei hinzufuege kann ich nicht explizit in der JSP-Seite darauf zugreifen

JSP:

```
<bean:message key="index.title"/>
```


Was muss ich aendern, dass ich in der message-bean auf eine andere properties-Files komme???
Irgendwelche Keys setzten?


----------



## bronks (31. Jan 2005)

Hängt davon ab, was Du damit erreichen willst.

Die Lösung für die sinnvollste Anwendung findest Du in der "struts-mailreader" Beispielapplication in voller Länge.


----------



## gimli6 (31. Jan 2005)

Hallo!

Ich moechte hauptsaechlich meine Config-Einstellungen von den Messages trennen.
Das ist mal mein Primaerziel!


----------



## bronks (31. Jan 2005)

gimli6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Ich moechte hauptsaechlich meine Config-Einstellungen von den Messages trennen.
> Das ist mal mein Primaerziel!


In diesem Fall wirst Du in der Beispielapp fündig.  :toll: So etwas wird dort auch gemacht.


----------



## gimli6 (1. Feb 2005)

Hallo nochmal!

Also ich habe jetzt in der struts-config-xml
folgendes angefuegt:

```
<message-resources key="com_test_application_KEY" parameter="resources.props.application"/>
    <message-resources key="com_test_config_KEY" parameter="resources.props.config"/>
```

In der JSP-Seite versuche ich auf die messages so zuzugreifen:

```
<bean:message key="com_test_application_KEY/index.title"/>
```

Aber leider funktioniert das nicht.
Ich bekomme als Fehlermeldung:
	
	
	
	





```
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Cannot find message resources under key org.apache.struts.action.MESSAGE
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:254)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:295)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:241)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain
.............................
.............................
```

Irgendwelche Ideen wie ich das aendern kann/soll, damit ich auch die Messages ausgegeben bekomme?  :roll: 

Bin fuer jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## gimli6 (1. Feb 2005)

Ok, jetzt hab ichs:
Es muss so in der JSP-Seite heissen:

```
<bean:message key="index.title" bundle="com_test_application_KEY"/>
```


----------



## gimli6 (1. Feb 2005)

Hallo!

Jetzt habe ich allerdings ein Problem in meinen Klassen.
Was muss ich in der Klasse aendern/einstellen, dass ich auf meine neue config-properites im Prgrammcode zugreifen kann? Also ich moechte da z.b. meine Fehlermeldungen ausgeben...


----------

